# Blyxa japonica



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks awesome im gonna carpet most of my geryi tank with it.

For those who dont know what it looks like...it looks like this









that really tall grassy looking plant.

Any tips on helping it grow really well?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

lots of light and co2.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a question, since this thread has beeen started, if I buy alot of it and say i keep it with 1.5wpg lighting, will it maintain itself? By that I mean will it die off? Also is there any way I can keep it kinda short?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Wittlestguy said:


> I have a question, since this thread has beeen started, if I buy alot of it and say i keep it with 1.5wpg lighting, will it maintain itself? By that I mean will it die off? Also is there any way I can keep it kinda short?


It might be ok, with a carbon source (Excel, pressurized co2), and direct light. The stuff likes high light, and co2 so you probably will never see it like the picture. It stays short without you having to do anything. If you look at pictures of it, it doesnt get tall at all.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

maknwar said:


> I have a question, since this thread has beeen started, if I buy alot of it and say i keep it with 1.5wpg lighting, will it maintain itself? By that I mean will it die off? Also is there any way I can keep it kinda short?


It might be ok, with a carbon source (Excel, pressurized co2), and direct light. The stuff likes high light, and co2 so you probably will never see it like the picture. It stays short without you having to do anything. If you look at pictures of it, it doesnt get tall at all.
[/quote]
i am not going to do co2 but it seemed kinda long to me, but i swear that I edited the my last post because i thought that these were mirco sword or what ever they are called. are these better to maintain or is it the same with the light and co2? micro swords I am looking for a 2" height.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

maknwar said:


> I have a question, since this thread has beeen started, if I buy alot of it and say i keep it with 1.5wpg lighting, will it maintain itself? By that I mean will it die off? Also is there any way I can keep it kinda short?


It might be ok, with a carbon source (Excel, pressurized co2), and direct light. The stuff likes high light, and co2 so you probably will never see it like the picture. It stays short without you having to do anything. If you look at pictures of it, it doesnt get tall at all.
[/quote]

if you consider short too be 6-10inches...my wife disagree with you.

in all honesty its a nice plant but I prefer HC as a fore ground plant/


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> I have a question, since this thread has beeen started, if I buy alot of it and say i keep it with 1.5wpg lighting, will it maintain itself? By that I mean will it die off? Also is there any way I can keep it kinda short?


It might be ok, with a carbon source (Excel, pressurized co2), and direct light. The stuff likes high light, and co2 so you probably will never see it like the picture. It stays short without you having to do anything. If you look at pictures of it, it doesnt get tall at all.
[/quote]

if you consider short too be 6-10inches...my wife disagree with you.

in all honesty its a nice plant but I prefer HC as a fore ground plant/
[/quote]

I guess short is a relative term and some of us are used to dealing with bigger "plants".


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i swear blyxa japonica grows taller with lower light? yeah i've scratched the blyxa idea and im probably going with HC too.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

HC is a PITA to plant, but it does look good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I just found our what HC stands for, and it seems to high maintenance for me, so could I get any info on the Micro Swords? Can it handle 1.5wpg, so will it grow at all or will it just live or die off?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i think as long as fertilize and dose co2( not sure on this but i tihnk i heard it somehwere) it will live, not thrive but it will live, it will grow very slowly so you would need a lot of it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> i think as long as fertilize and dose co2( not sure on this but i tihnk i heard it somehwere) it will live, not thrive but it will live, it will grow very slowly so you would need a lot of it.


sweet, buy by dose co2 do you mean like have a co2 system or is this something you pour in.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wittlestguy said:


> i think as long as fertilize and dose co2( not sure on this but i tihnk i heard it somehwere) it will live, not thrive but it will live, it will grow very slowly so you would need a lot of it.


sweet, buy by dose co2 do you mean like have a co2 system or is this something you pour in.
[/quote]
i dunno theres all kinds of co2..i think for bigger tanks its better to have the yeast co2 or the pressurized system but for smaller tanks the liquid co2 would work...ive seen tablets of c02 for smaller tanks on ebay as well.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Trigga said:


> i think as long as fertilize and dose co2( not sure on this but i tihnk i heard it somehwere) it will live, not thrive but it will live, it will grow very slowly so you would need a lot of it.


sweet, buy by dose co2 do you mean like have a co2 system or is this something you pour in.
[/quote]
i dunno theres all kinds of co2..i think for bigger tanks its better to have the yeast co2 or the pressurized system but for smaller tanks the liquid co2 would work...ive seen tablets of c02 for smaller tanks on ebay as well.
[/quote]
i see, i have a 92g tank so would a product like excel work?


----------

